# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Rak jądra - co teraz?!

## Nie zarejestrowany

U mojego siostrzeńca w marcu zdiagnozowano raka jądra - yolk sac tumor i teratona z przerzutami do płuc. Miał robione markery przed operacją AFP - 2891 IU/L, HCG 261 mIU/mL. Lekarze z Lublina podali mu chemie BEP 4 kursy i markery zaczęły spadać aż spadły prawie do zera, były w normie. Teraz AFP wynosi 139 IU/L a HCG <2... Co mamy robić, lekarze mówią, że trzeba jeszcze chemie taką jak poprzednio a my jesteśmy w kropce. Co począć, prosze o pomoc!

----------

